# Hello from Indianapolis!



## Kilted Beekeeper (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi! 

New to forums and to beekeeping! I have gotten permission from neighbors and my wife to start a hive! I am planning on a top bar ive and am wondering what the bee purchasing window looks like and can I still get started this season?


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Kilted Beekeeper said:


> Hi!
> 
> New to forums and to beekeeping! I have gotten permission from neighbors and my wife to start a hive! I am planning on a top bar ive and am wondering what the bee purchasing window looks like and can I still get started this season?


I may be too far away but I still have about 15 packages left for May 4..... Its right at 2 hours from Indy.


----------



## gusmom2000 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm getting my bees from a guy in Morres Hill. If you're on the southeast side that may be a little closer...


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Hello from Bloomington.


----------



## Kilted Beekeeper (Apr 8, 2013)

gmcharlie, 

I used to live in Robinson Il, and I am familiar with where flora is. Let me know how much and when You need the money. Im waiting for a substantial check in the next few days, but I think that will work just fine.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome KB!


----------

